# Alte Spiele (DVD Installationen) in Steam einbinden



## Lauenstein (29. März 2014)

Servus,

ich bin da über ein Problem mit meinem alten Bioshock 2 gestolpert. Ich habe eine DVD Version, die ich installiert hatte. Nun will ja Microsoft seinen Games for Windows Dienst einstellen, folglich wollte ich das Spiel bei Steam einbinden.

Produkt habe ich also flux per Key an den Acc. gebunden und wollte es updaten, Steam weigert sich aber, meine Installation anzuerkennen; stattdessen will das Game sämtliche Files (8,8GB an Daten) runterladen.

Dann habe ich mir gedacht, ich installiere es in den Library Ordner, aber auch danach will Steam meine DVD Version  nicht erkennen.

Dann habe ich das Spiel als "Fremdspiel" eingebunden mit dem Ergebnis, dass ich die ganzen "Vorteile" von Steam wiederum nicht nutzen kann?!?!

Nun meine Frage: Ist es richtig, dass ich also über Steam keine DVDs mehr aus dem Laden nutzen kann? Mit anderen Worten, soll ich echt jedesmal diese DLs machen, wenn ich mal ein Game gekickt habe? Oder mache ich was falsch?

P.S. Man, war das früher schön: DVD einlegen, Spiel installieren, Code eingeben und daddeln, nicht wie heute: stundenlanges Downloaden, Sicherheitspatches, Codes eingeben, Accounts zulegen, Passwörter anlegen, Accountnamen 726259089 Mal neu ausdenken, weil der Name schon vergeben ist....; ich habe eig. schon gar keinen Bock mehr zu daddeln, bis es denn mal läuft.

Gruß


----------



## ZockerCompanion (29. März 2014)

Starte kurz den Download von Bioshock 2 über steam, dann brich ab und alle lokalen Daten löschen (rechtsklick auf das Spiel in der Steam-Bibliothek).
Dann geh in den Installationsordner von Steam: Dort in SteamApps -> Common
In "Common" müsste der Ordner Bioshock 2 drin sein. Dort kopierst du alle Bioshock 2 Daten aus dem anderen schon vorhandenen Installation-Ordner.
Jetzt sagst du Steam wieder er soll Bioshock 2 runterladen, dann müsste er prüfen ob schon Daten vorhanden sind und die restlichen Daten herunterladen und Installieren (Aufpassen ist der gleiche Bildschirm als würde Steam es herunterladen).


----------



## Worrel (29. März 2014)

Lauenstein schrieb:


> Produkt habe ich also flux per Key an den Acc. gebunden und wollte es updaten, Steam weigert sich aber, meine Installation anzuerkennen; stattdessen will das Game sämtliche Files (8,8GB an Daten) runterladen.



Nicht über Steam installierte Spiele interessieren Steam nicht die Bohne. Ein Spiel im Steam Account muß über die Steam Installationsroutine installiert werden, sonst kannst du es nur über "Nicht-Steam Spiel hinzufügen" einbinden.

Was ich jetzt versuchen würde, um einen GB Download zu vermeiden:

1. Spiel Verzeichnis als Backup irgendwohin sichern
2. Spiel deinstallieren
3. Spiel Download in Steam starten
4. Wenn Steam das Spiel downloaded: Steam beenden
5. Spieldateien aus dem Backup in das entsprechende Unterverzeichnis in Steam kopieren
\Steam\steamapps\common\bioshock 2
6. Steam starten
7. Bioshock 2 Eintrag rechts anklicken -> Eigenschaften -> Lokale Dateien - >... verifizieren anklicken
8. Hoffen, daß Steam einen Großteil der Dateien erkennt.



> Nun meine Frage: Ist es richtig, dass ich also über Steam keine DVDs mehr aus dem Laden nutzen kann?


Nein. 
Im Normalfall installiert das Spiel von der DVD sich ja über Steam. Lediglich, wenn ein Spiel auf der DVD kein Steam benötigt (sprich: keinen Steam kompatiblen Installer hat), ist es fraglich, ob das überhaupt in Steam integrierbar ist und ggfalls eine Prozedur wie oben stehend angesagt.



> Mit anderen Worten, soll ich echt jedesmal diese DLs machen, wenn ich mal ein Game gekickt habe?


Es ist ein konzeptioneller Grundgedanke hinter Steam, alles jederzeit erneut runterladen zu können. Datenträger sind nur noch ein historisches Relikt für Haptiker.


----------



## Lauenstein (29. März 2014)

Servus,

danke euch beiden, ich werde es mal versuchen.

Zum letzten Satz  allerdings ein "bissiger" Kommentar, den ich mir nicht verkneifen kann: 

"Nicht alles, was alt ist, ist auch perse schlecht." Ich mag es, Haptiker zu sein. 

Nee, Spaß beiseite, ich habe wirklich lieber ein Produkt im Laden gekauft und auf einem physikalischen Datenträger als virtuell, weil ich virtuell eben abhängig bin. So habe ich ja sog. noch meinen alten W98 Rechner hier für meine Oldies stehen. Ich gehe mal nicht davon aus, dass ich noch bestimmte Spiele in ~ 16 Jahren auf Steam spielen kann 

Danke für eure Hilfe.

Gruß


----------



## Worrel (29. März 2014)

Lauenstein schrieb:


> Ich gehe mal nicht davon aus, dass ich noch bestimmte Spiele in ~ 16 Jahren auf Steam spielen kann


a) Wieso das nicht? 
b) Wie viele Spiele von vor 16 Jahren spielst du heute noch?


----------



## MichaelG (29. März 2014)

Ich spiele gerne mal alte Titel, sofern ich die noch zum laufen bekomme (Vietcong, Mafia 1 u.a.),


----------



## Lauenstein (29. März 2014)

Worrel schrieb:


> a) Wieso das nicht?
> b) Wie viele Spiele von vor 16 Jahren spielst du heute noch?


 
zu a) Ich kann mir schlicht nicht vorstellen, dass man bei "Onlinezwang" Spielen den Support bei ausbleibenden Gewinnen noch aufrecht erhält. Auch ist die Frage, ob ein Anbieter wie Steam sich so lange halten kann, wenn es bald überall die eigenen Hausplattformen gibt (EA / UBI usw.) Und was ist dann? Ich stehe dem sehr skeptisch gegenüber.

zu b) z.B. viele klassische Rollenspiele: Forgotten Realms (Pool of Radiance, Secret of Silver Blades usw.), die Krynn Trilogie, Popolous, Dungeon Keeper, Age of Empires, CIV III....  Auch spiele ich noch gerne viele alte Amigaspiele.

Ich finde, in vielen Klassikern hat man noch deutlich mehr für sein Geld geboten bekommen, als heute. 

Gruß


----------



## Crysisheld (30. März 2014)

Eine andere Möglichkeit, wie du Bioshock2 die 8GB im Nachhinein vermeiden könntest ist du lädst es erstmal über STeam runter und sicherst nachher die Spieldaten von Bioshock2 über das Steam Backup Tool, so kannst du zuvor Downgeloadedte Spiele installieren ohne sie nochmals Downloaden zu müssen. 

Steamspiele kannst du aber in der Regel mit einem Parameter vom Original Datenträger offline installieren, da Bioshock2 die Retail Version aber kein Steam Spiel war zu Release fällt mir nur diese Methode der Offline Installation ein...


----------



## Worrel (30. März 2014)

Lauenstein schrieb:


> zu a) Ich kann mir schlicht nicht vorstellen, dass man bei "Onlinezwang" Spielen den Support bei ausbleibenden Gewinnen noch aufrecht erhält.


Also bis jetzt kann ich noch jedes Spiel bei Steam erneut runterladen, egal, ob das aus dem Angebot verschwunden ist, hierzulande beschlagnahmt wurde oder sich Entwickler und Publisher dermassen in der Wolle hatten, daß es zwei Versionen des Spiels gibt (die jetzt beide in meinem Account verfügbar sind).

Sprich: Gewinne gibt es jetzt zB bei "Full Pipe" jetzt nicht mehr, da nicht mehr im Angebot. Trotzdem kann man das Spiel weiterhin runterladen.



> Auch ist die Frage, ob ein Anbieter wie Steam sich so lange halten kann, wenn es bald überall die eigenen Hausplattformen gibt (EA / UBI usw.) Und was ist dann? Ich stehe dem sehr skeptisch gegenüber.


 Die gibt's ja auch nicht erst seit gestern. Trotzdem fährt Steam weiterhin jede Menge Gewinne ein.

Davon abgesehen: Das Download Volumen für ein älteres Spiel, welches keine Gewinne mehr einfährt, ist im Vergleich zu aktuellen Titeln
mit mehreren 10 GB Umfang doch vernachlässigbar. Zudem das ja dann auch deutlich weniger gefragt ist, sprich: weniger Traffic erzeugt.

Und dann sind da ja noch die Steam Machines + OS, die für Verbreitung von Steam auf Linux sorgen, ein Markt, der von Konkurrenten meines Wissens ignoriert wird.

Also in den nächsten 20, 30 Jahren seh ich da keine Probleme auf Steam und deren Nutzer zukommen.


----------

